# NDGA vs ADGA/AGS



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I have two unregistered Nigerian dwarfs and I have really fallen in love with the breed. I would like to increase my herd but with registered stock. The problem is that all of the ones I'm looking at seem to be registered differently. Most of the does that I like are registered with NDGA whereas the buck I'm in love with is AGS. I know you can register a nigerian with ADGA if they are already registered with AGS but not with NDGA. So my question is which is better? Or which registry do you perfer? Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had all of my ND registered with NDGA and AGS to begin with then registered all with ADGA.... It is a process but if you prefer ADGA, you can register the NDGA there BUT you'll need to register with AGS first. NDGA deals only with Nigerians whereas AGS and ADGA deal with all dairy breeds. 

You can get the AGS buck, as well as the NDGA does... register the does with AGS and then you'll be able to register resulting kids with AGS or once all are in your name, register with ADGA and it will be easier to register kids ADGA.
I have a preference to ADGA.... Better correspondence with them as well as on line registrations available but most shows in my area are ADGA and AGS so I like to have the options available to potential show buyers.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Liz! I didn't think you could go from NDGA to AGS. That's going to make things much easier! What a relief. I've been pulling my hair out trying to understand all of this registration stuff and find good stock that are registered the same way. Thanks again.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

LadySecret said:


> Thanks Liz! I didn't think you could go from NDGA to AGS. That's going to make things much easier! What a relief. I've been pulling my hair out trying to understand all of this registration stuff and find good stock that are registered the same way. Thanks again.


I don't think that you can register an NDGA goat with the AGS. You can register an AGS goat with the NDGA, for sure. But I am certain I read somewhere that the AGS does not accept registrations for the NDGA.

Edit: Yes, I am right. Strait from the FAQ of the AGS website:

*Can I register a goat off other registries papers?*
Yes, AGS accepts for re-registration papers for purebreds from ADGA and CGS (Canadian Goat Society). A copy of the original registration papers from the other organization and an AGS application must be received in the office with the appropriate fees. *AGS does not accept for re-registration papers from single breed or privately owned registries; therefore, we do not accept papers of NDGA, NPGA or IDGR origin.* * If the goat has been transferred into your name on the other registries certificate then only a registration fee will apply. If the animal is not currently in your name we will need a bill of sale (transfer slip) and you will be charged both registration and transfer fees.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I thought i read that too.. 

Cause can't you register any nigie with NDGA?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry about the misread info  Stacykins and JOY are correct


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, you can't register a NDGA with either ADGA or AGS. But you can register either an AGS or ADGA goat with NDGA. You can register an AGS goat with ADGA...and vice versa.

Now, of the three registries...i'd choose ADGA. They're the best and most professional, in my opinion. NDGA is a small registry with not many shows. And is nowhere near as advanced as ADGA. One thing to keep in mind is a lot of breeders won't even purchase a "NDGA only registered" goat. You're pretty safe with going with either AGS or ADGA, but ADGA again would be my choice. And you can always buy AGS goats and dual register them with ADGA if you want or the other way around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Find out which registry all your shows are sponsored through. That should help you with deciding. It seems like in Indiana there are quite a few NDGA shows so I would think they would also be other places. In Ohio, all the shows are ADGA sanctioned so ADGA is my choice just so I don't lose those buyers.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.


----------

